# Paddletail newts + fish: need opinions



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey,

I have a 33 gallon unheated tank (so about 70F or 20C) with 3 adult paddletail newts. I also have a single ghost shrimp, soon to be more if I can track them down, a black shark (Labeo sp) and a tiger barb who chased down and exhausted the other two til they were tired enough to be picked off by the newts. I also have about 3 feeder guppies that just hang around, they haven't been eaten yet and it's been about a month. This group is doing great. 

I have also had success with flower shrimp, but a mexican dwarf crayfish was literally town apart. 

I am looking at adding some new fish to the mix, preferably top dwellers as the newts don't hunt up there. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I got an american flag fish. It's doing well, he feeder guppies that refuse to die seem to like trying to school with it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

see if you can find some of the native killifish species such as bluefins....i have some good sized epiplatys that don't mind the cooler temps and are top dwellers....you could also check out some of the wild livebearers..montezumae swords or cortezi or mayae swords...
try www.aquabid.com.............lots of awesome fish...


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd like more info that a bad link. Guppies tend to disappear, fast at first but slowly over months, it'd be nice to learn about fish more.

Th american flag fish has got the newts attention , kinda, but has really done a good job of reading their rather derpy attacks. I am thinking about adding a female american flag fish, since the tiger barb has been put in his place with some GIANT pond goldfish. I know it's not ideal, I am doing what I can. 

If anyone can take a tiger barb I'll give him for free. I live in calgary, alberta.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

American Flag fish is doing awesome. He's not over the top like the barb was (he was re-homed to live with some pond goldfish that are too big for him to terrorize). He is assertive, even with the black shark, and as a result the black shark leaves him alone. I don't like that he harasses my long whisker ghost shrimp, but that shrimp is nearing the end of it's life (it was max size when I got it, it's been like 13 months) so I suspect he is slowing down anyways.

I am looking at perhaps getting another flag fish, a female this time, and more heavily planting one side of the tank, though it would be removing the ammonite shelter I made just for the black shark. 

I still am looking at getting 3 other killifish, but I want to look out for a specific breed. It needs to be a top dweller, fast, assertive/semi aggressive, able to flourish in 20C water. 

Suggstions? 

I am so pleased that the flag fish suggested by this store has worked out like he has!!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ponera said:


> I'd like more info that a bad link.


He meant to say 


lohachata said:


> try www.aquabid.com .............lots of awesome fish...


The website automatically made all those dots part of the link.


----------

